#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-29
<[pwned] > how do i update to 6.10 if i dont have a cd??
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-30
<avoine> Did you plan to use the debian's graphicals installer for ubuntu?
<evand> avoine, while I cannot speak for cjwatson, there are some things in Ubiquity that cannot be done in debian's graphical installer such as the timezone map and the new partitioner, so I would assume that there are no plans for that underway.
<evand> if I remember correctly, the graphical d-i cannot use anything but d-i inputs
<avoine> ok
<avoine> thank you for the answer
<evand> no problem
<Tagalon1> Having install problems can anyone help?
<cr3> in a preseed file, how can I specify a directory corresponding to the host specified in apt-setup/security_host
<cr3> actually, I should start familiarizing myself with the source. which package is responsible for reading preseed parameters?
<tepsipakki> cr3: you can't..
<tepsipakki> and it's apt-setup
<cr3> tepsipakki: thanks, so I have simply disabled checking for security updates which is not relevant in my particular case.
<tepsipakki> I just duplicated the directory map.. needed a fast mirror
<tepsipakki> I mean, the mirror has the same layout as s.u.c
<cr3> tepsipakki: I'm using apt-cacher though...
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-24
<CIA-22> casper: cjwatson * r457 casper/ (casper-md5check/casper-md5check.c debian/changelog): * casper-md5check: Close md5_file before exiting.
<CIA-22> ubiquity: superm1 * r2399 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-type): check for mythtv.desktop not just folder
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-25
<CIA-22> ubiquity: superm1 * r2400 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-setup): revamp scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-setup
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-27
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> is it possible to run the livecd on a headless box using vnc?
<tim___> Hey folks...  I've got an interesting installer bug.
<tim___> Installing Ubuntu 7.10 server in a VM (using VMware Server 1.x on Ubuntu 7.10 on a dual-quad-core opteron box), half way through 'installing base system' I get "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources".  Among the chatter on VT4 is this line: "info: kernel linux-server not usable on 486"
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-28
<twb> Is there a GTK d-i for Ubuntu at all?
<ring> cjwatson, we copied the live system to hardisk , after that we need to update the grub but by using the command "update-grub" its updating the menu.lst of the current partition ,it is not fetching the previous installed partition
<ring> cjwatson, how to resolve this problem
<twb> Any idea why hands.com uses "preseed_fetch /classes/late_script" but Gutsy's d-i seems to get confused unless I provide a full URL (including protocol)?
<ring> please tell me the answer for my quetion
<BagOfMostlyWater> Hello, is this the right place to ask a kickstart question?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-29
<tim|imac> hi all
<tim|imac> I'm looking for an example of how to do preseeded partitioning with lvm... anyone that has one available, by any chance?
<twb> tim|imac: I trust you're already reading appendix B of the installation guide?
<tim|imac> twb: yeah, but it doesn't contain any info on how to do it with LVM, only some extra info about RAID
<twb> I know how to say "guess, using LVM", but I don't know how to say "use LVM with the following layout"
<tim|imac> :(
 * tim|imac thinks he's better off simply overriding partman
<twb> Doing everything in early-script?
<tim|imac> like so: http://loftninjas.org/blog/2007/10/ubuntu-lvm-network-install-part-2.html
<tim|imac> not a very nice solution, though :(
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-30
<xoum> Slt
<xoum> J'avais une petite question. Je n'arrive pas à mettre de fond d'écran sur le plugin du cube.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-22
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: the installer take the 2.6.24-21 now and not 2.6.24-22, have you an idea ?
<saispo> ok, it's a syncing mirror problem
<cjwatson> saispo: the installer build in hardy-proposed is built against 2.6.24-22. It hasn't been propagated to hardy-updates yet
<CIA-61> tzsetup: cjwatson * r497 ubuntu/debian/tzsetup-udeb.templates: adjust tzsetup/selected wording to make lintian happier
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r572 debconf-ui/lib/im_switch.py: only start IM if DISPLAY is set
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r573 debconf-ui/ (lib/filteredcommand.py lib/frontend/debconf_ui.py oem-config): if debconf_ui is in use, re-exec the whole of oem-config under the control of a debconf frontend
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r574 debconf-ui/lib/frontend/debconf_ui.py: debconf_ui: set appropriate titles
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r575 debconf-ui/oem-config-firstboot: debconf_ui: direct stderr to log file
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r576 debconf-ui/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-61> oem-config: Use spaces rather than ${!TAB} in localechooser, since debconf doesn't
<CIA-61> oem-config: support the latter yet.
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r577 debconf-ui/ (debian/oem-config.templates lib/frontend/debconf_ui.py): debconf_ui: progress bar for applying configuration
<CIA-61> tzsetup: cjwatson * r498 ubuntu/debian/po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r578 debconf-ui/debian/changelog: caution about language bug
<CIA-61> tzsetup: cjwatson * r499 ubuntu/gen-templates: perhaps should behave more like tzdata in the future
<CIA-61> tzsetup: cjwatson * r500 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/common.templates gen-templates): Offer UTC in worldwide list of timezones (LP: #262069).
<CIA-61> tzsetup: cjwatson * r501 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.24ubuntu1
<saispo> cjwatson: ok, great, thanks
<saispo> cjwatson: i add proposed to my custom cd
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r579 debconf-ui/lib/components/timezone.py: call tzsetup-wrapper, not tzsetup
<CIA-61> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2959 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Adjust for changes in tzsetup 1:0.24ubuntu1.
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r570 trunk/ (17 files in 6 dirs): merge debconf-ui branch
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r571 trunk/debian/copyright: update copyright date
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r572 trunk/ (7 files in 3 dirs): Add manual pages for all programs (LP: #274048).
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r573 trunk/oem-config: set DEBCONF_PACKAGE=oem-config when starting debconf frontend
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r574 trunk/debian/control: oem-config-debconf requires debconf (>= 1.5.24ubuntu2)
<Torgoton> Hello all. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Absolute%20minimum%20installation still says absolute minimum machine is a 486 with 32MB RAM. Is that still accurate? (I got 6.04 to install on my 486 laptop, but Feisty, Gutsy and Intrepid all crash when I try the netboot files.) Should I try Hardy, or go back to Dapper?
<cjwatson> you'll have to use the 386 variant; http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/ - unfortunately not built for intrepid
<Torgoton> ah!
<Torgoton> Many thanks.
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r575 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-61> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.28ubuntu4,
<CIA-61> oem-config: tzsetup 1:0.24ubuntu1, user-setup 1.23ubuntu3.
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r576 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.2
<Torgoton> cjwatson: Thanks again. It got a bit farther... and got a kernel panic. I may have to hook up a serial cable to capture this. I have the call trace, code and EIP. Is any of that useful?
<cjwatson> I think you'll have to ask #ubuntu-kernel, you're out of my league
<Torgoton> No problem. oooh... I see "unknown_bootoption" a clue! Later.
<Torgoton> oh, while I'm here, if you know, I'm using linld097 to start the process, and I'm not sure I'm passing boot parameters properly. Any tips?
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I got myself past 486es and onto more conventional boot loaders a long, long time ago :)
<cjwatson> sorry to be unable to help ...
<Torgoton> No worries. Just a bit of nostalgia here. Just want to fire up my first PC: ThinkPad 750P. (Typed from my T60 Core Duo with built-in WWAN.)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-23
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r99 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog hw-detect.sh): merge from Debian 1.71
<CIA-5> hw-detect: cjwatson * r100 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.71ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-24
<Torgoton> My netboot install seems to be taking a very VERY long time... 60 minutes with no activity on screen 4. Is there any way to check up on it?
<Torgoton> OK. It took 72 minutes. :)
<Torgoton> I'm having an install issue, and no one in Ubuntu seems to have knowledge. Should I ask elsewhere, or is this the place?
<Torgoton> Well, I'll ask and see what happens.
<Torgoton> I'm doing a netboot install on a very old (bare minimum) machine. I didn't mark any install components for download, and now every ten seconds on console 4, debian-installer segfaults and restarts. segfault at 00000001 error ffff0004. eip b7ed3569 and esp changes. oops. eip changes sometimes too.
<cjwatson> Torgoton: if you're sure you're running the 386 variant - *could* be running out of memory
<cjwatson> Torgoton: you could try explicitly booting with lowmem=2 although I think that should be the default once you're at minimum memory anyway
<cjwatson> Torgoton: and check a little further back in console 4 to see if it shows any kind of reason
<cjwatson> (you can use 'nano -v /var/log/syslog' on console 2 although you might have to somehow stop d-i segfaulting first, since it might well respawn on the current console ...)
<Torgoton> cjwatson: Thank you for those tips. I thought it might have something to do with not selecting any installer components. I restarted last night and am at that screen right now. I think I'll try adding IDE and perhaps PCMCIA network, since I'm using those during the install. Is that a good idea, or are those for something else?
<cjwatson> sounds like a good idea but unlikely to affect the segfault
<cjwatson> the debian-installer program that's segfaulting is just a shell script - a segfault indicates quite a low-level problem that is unlikely to be related to which components you have selected
<Torgoton> OK. Thanks again. Will try a couple of these and go from there. If it doesn't work again, I'll try a serial console so I can hopefully capture some useful information.
<Torgoton> This time it ran out of memory: Out of memory: kill process 19285 (sh) score 43 or a child - Killed process 19286 (ar) - tar invoked oom-killer... Can't scroll back much at all on console 4. It downloaded several packages, and was on libc6-udeb when it died.
<Torgoton> Will try lowmem=2
<Torgoton> This time, I selected only IDE and PCMCIA NIC, but no kernel, and got the segfaulting behavior again. I'm trying to start nano, but a console takes a while to appear. There it goes... looking at syslog.
<Torgoton> tar invoked oom-killer. Looks like I am out of memory, and that I can't do a bare minimum install (I have 36MB RAM) and netboot because it needs more RAM. I'll try adding a swap partition.
<evand> There's a use case for ubiquity ;)
<Torgoton> ahhh. If only I had a CD drive on this machine.
<cjwatson> might be worth pulling the hard disk out and installing via another machine, at that rate ...
<Torgoton>  cjwatson: Maybe. Or I've got enough room in a DOS partition for an ISO... I'd just have to get the ISO file on the drive.
<Torgoton> ... perhaps with a parallel cable. :)
<Torgoton> Will the installer use a swap partition? Would I have to format it with mkswap beforehand?
<cjwatson> it'll use a swap partition if it exists, yes, but only once it gets as far as partitioning, which is later than you've got ...
<Torgoton> ok
<cjwatson> you might be able to force it on before that
<Torgoton> oooh
<cjwatson> as long as you don't need to change the partition table
<Torgoton> There's a thought.
<cjwatson> rereading the partition table requires deactivating any swap on that disk, you see ...
<Torgoton> Sure. Makes sense.
<cjwatson> the main gotcha is that the installer might need to read stuff off the CD before it has the driver necessary to get at the hard disk
<cjwatson> so it might be something of a manual job ...
<Torgoton> Well... this whole process isn't exactly for the timid on this machine.
<Torgoton> OK. If I try to install from an ISO in a DOS partition, which image should I use? The regular alternate installation CD, or (hopefully) a much smaller one? A URL for a page to read would be fine.
<cjwatson> I don't see why installing from an ISO would help you, from your description
<cjwatson> and that sort of arrangement complicates partitioning
<cjwatson> (because the ISO has to stay loop-mounted, which means the partition table can't be re-read ...)
<cjwatson> you could try the netboot mini.iso, I suppose, which wouldn't have to stay mounted; with that, as long as you can boot off it, it just needs to read the kernel and initrd and then has no need to mount the ISO under Linux
<Torgoton> I see. What I did a while back was to install Debian from floppies, then used that to netboot Ubuntu 6.04. The details are here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_750P, but I've tried another tack this time.
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/mini.iso
<Torgoton> Well I do have the linux and initrd.gz loading with linld097 from DOS right now, so am I basically the same place I'd be with that mini ISO?
<cjwatson> I should go and do Christmas prep, though :)
<cjwatson> yes, it wouldn't really help
<Torgoton> OK. Have a great holiday.
<Torgoton> And thank you for your time.
<Torgoton> I have to bake a cheesecake myself.
<cjwatson> oh, I think Evan's remark about ubiquity above was intended more as "wow, that would be a tough use case to meet" rather than "this is something ubiquity can help you with now"
<Torgoton> This one: http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2008/11/caramel-pumpkin-gingersnap-cheesecake-so-there/
<cjwatson> my feeling is that trying to get a swap partition up early is the avenue with the highest probability of success
<Torgoton> Excellent. I'll study that some more.
<cjwatson> not 100% though :)
<Torgoton> I can always fall back to an old Debian install and try that way too.
<evand> indeed, apologies for the confusion.
<Torgoton> I'm always slightly confused anyway. Just blends with the  noise.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-25
<KD-Misafir880> slm
<KD-Misafir880> merhba
<KD-Misafir880> a
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-28
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1010 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.28-4 kernels.
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1011 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu6
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1012 ubuntu/ (12 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-5> debian-installer: Make acpi-modules and ipv6-modules optional, since they're now built in
<CIA-5> debian-installer: on mainline architectures.
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1013 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu7
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-21
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r179 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-4> partman-base: Check for a per-menu 'no_show_choices' file in ask_user. If it exists,
<CIA-4> partman-base: don't reshow the menu. This is intended for use in Ubiquity, where it's
<CIA-4> partman-base: useful to drive partman back and forward through menus without
<CIA-4> partman-base: necessarily needing to recalculate the menu choices every time.
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r180 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 135ubuntu3
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3631 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Tell partman not to recalculate choices for choose_partition or
<CIA-4> ubiquity: active_partition while we're going back and forward building the cache.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Requires partman-base 135ubuntu3.
<smiter> afternoon
<smiter> <--beating his head against the wall dealing with  a black screen on installation of ubuntu
<smiter> is there anyone here who might shed a little light on how to attack this problem?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-22
<cjwatson> smiter: from your description on #ubuntu-devel, it's an X bug (the graphics system) rather than an installer bug
<cjwatson> so I don't have a lot of light to shed myself
<smiter> ah thanks cj
<smiter> so trying the alternat install wont really be much help?
<cjwatson> it'll probably stand a better chance of installing, but will likely then fail to start the desktop after installation
<cjwatson> but you can of course try it
<smiter> lol thanks
<smiter> i can get it to run on another machine, but without all the desktop graphics.. which is why i want the program.. cube  etc
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3624 calculate-keyboard/ (9 files in 6 dirs): Initial commit of keyboard detection work.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-23
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm playing with some sru's I'm wondering if there is a way to test this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/185878 without creating a one off cd?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 185878 in grub "GRUB installation fails if installing to certain non-ext3 filesystems" [High,Fix committed]
<xivulon> cjwatson, I applied the grub patch, regenerated wubildr and posted to the bug
<xivulon> so far only 1 positive and no negatives
<xivulon> would like more feedback
<xivulon> davmor2 see if you can have a go a 477104
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-25
<ramvi> For how long should cdebootstrap run when trying to build ubuntu with dh_build_
<ramvi> ?
<ramvi> Here it's running on 100% CPU for an hour, and nothing has been downloaded
<ramvi> but no error message is returned.. Is this the right channel to ask?
<ramvi> Ping?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-27
<CIA-4> user-setup: evand * r233 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): Trigger udev rather than remounting /dev (LP: #693027).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-31
<Jemt_> Hello. Can someone tell me how to make isolinux/gfxboot NOT auto-open the language menu? I want it to default to English
<Jemt> Hello. Can someone tell me how to make isolinux/gfxboot NOT auto-open the language menu? I want it to default to English
<cjwatson> JanC: create an /isolinux/lang file on the CD that just contains 'en' (without the quotes)
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> drat, sorry, that was for Jemt who left
<cjwatson> silly people who can't be bothered to wait for answers
 * cjwatson eyes the topic ...
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-02
<CarlFK> netboot, preseed, maverick - works fine on a real box.  running under qemu, it prompts me to confirm creating / and swap.  that bit of syslog: http://dpaste.de/oe2k/
<CarlFK> preseed has d-i partman/confirm boolean true
<CarlFK> Jan  2 14:08:19 in-target: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/keyutils/libkeyutils1_1.4-1_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<CarlFK> another qemu only thing.  happened 2x now.  I am using squid to cache the .debs - how can I manually check the mismatch? (I am guessing md5sum libkeyutils1_1.4-1_i386.deb  and look it up somewhere
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-27
<CIA-10> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1605 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-7 kernels.
<CIA-10> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1606 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu96
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-01
<ubuntu> is there a way that I can increase my persistance size, startup disk creator only allowed me 4 gb on a 32 gb sd card
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-30
<Tschohann> Hi, I want to ask whether it is planned to include into ubiquity the option to freely select partitions / filesystems during installation AND to encrypt certain partitions (cryptsetup/LUKS). Currently one can only chose to encrypt, but partitions and filesystem are preset then.
<Tschohann> Hello?
<antarus> it is the weekend, you will need to be way more patient to get a reply
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-26
<devicenull> hey where can I find a changelog for the installer update for precise-updates that was pushed on the 23rd?
<devicenull> I think it's causing some problems with our network installs
<devicenull> ah
<devicenull> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/20101020ubuntu136.14
<devicenull> so, it seems that with this kernel version bump, I'm no longer able to install cleanly.  I get an error 'No kernel modules were found'..
<devicenull> in syslog, I see 'no packages matching running kernel 3.2.0-58-generic in archive'
<devicenull> opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1264333
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1264333 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Cannot install with 20101020ubuntu136.14 installer update " [Undecided,New]
<devicenull> this definitely looks like a problem with that update (I can't see how installs would ever work when it's looking for a kernel verison that doesn't exist in precise-updates)
<infinity> Gah, who released that d-i to updates?
<infinity> cjwatson: Generally not clever to release d-i before the kernels...
<infinity> Maybe I can just flip the current/ symlink and pretend like nothing happened...
<cjwatson> infinity: bah, I did think I'd checked but I always forget that kernels don't show up normally in pending-sru
<cjwatson> Yeah, flipping the symlink should work
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-27
<antarus> I jsut look at the source code to usb-imagewriter
<antarus> and cry
<antarus> one of these days I will find a tool that works ;(
<xnox> antarus: dd ? or usb-creator. both can flash desktop/iso and armhf/sdcard images
<xnox> antarus: and usb-imagewriter was removed from the archive. last release it was published in was quantal.
<antarus> xnox: yeah I tnoiced
<antarus> xnox: I haven't tried usb-creator yet
<antarus> I'm too stupid to use dd
<antarus> isnt' there some magical thing I need to do to make it bootable?
<infinity> antarus: No, dding our ISOs to a USB stick should Just Work.
<infinity> antarus: dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<infinity> antarus: That's all there is to it.
<infinity> antarus: You only need fancy things like usb-creator if you're trying to create a key with persistent session support and such.
<antarus> excellent
<antarus> I guess easier than burning ISOs
<antarus> stupid cdrecord
<antarus> we still use PXE at work, so I ignore everything else ;)
<infinity> antarus: Yeah, I netboot a lot at home too, just to avoid sneakernetting things around.
<infinity> 10 minutes of bootp/tftp setup for a lifetime of laziness.
<antarus> have you set up booting over the network with UEFI?
<infinity> Nope.  No UEFI-only machines here that I need to care about, so I'll wait until people like cjwatson and stgraber tell me that it's dirt easy and it all Just Works, and cargo-cult someone else's setup. :P
<antarus> we are also avoiding this
<antarus> ;)
<antarus> mostly we want to do some form of secure network booting
<antarus> my current plan (not yet staffed) is to write an android app that downloads a Goobuntu image to your phone over wifi, and you plug your phone into yoru workstation and the phone is responsible for image verification
<antarus> which is slightly better than unencrypted tftp ;)
<antarus> afaik though, I think you need to root your phone to be able to do it
<antarus> which is not so nice ;(
<devicenull> antarus: why not use ipxe and https
<devicenull> iirc you can embed your own CA, so you could verify all the images that way
<antarus> devicenull: not following how I get my secure verifiably copy of ipxe?
<devicenull> dd it onto a usb stick ;)
<devicenull> or burn it into the NIC
<antarus> well thats the ticket innit ;)
<devicenull> well at least you only need dd :)
<antarus> teh support org wants to move away from a centralized inventory process
<antarus> so it might be tricky ;)
<antarus> thats why I nominally like the phone idea
<antarus> everyeon already has one, we nominally trust the phone anyway
<devicenull> I'm not following how having the phone implies no central inventory
<antarus> ahh
<antarus> well the former implies a supply chain problem
<antarus> buying USb sticks
<antarus> managing the versions of stuff on them
<antarus> how do you get sticks to weird locations like the middle of Africa
<antarus> an app on the phone may disallow you from using an older copy of the software
<antarus> users already have phones (so no procurement issues)
<antarus> I'm not familiar enough with putting new firmware on NICs to really evaluate that one..but it nominally has similar problems
<stgraber> antarus: I haven't tried it myself yet but I know slangasek got UEFI netboot working over both IPv4 and IPv6 using grub and shim, so booting machines that have secureboot enabled.
<stgraber> antarus: from what I remember the actual setup is trivial, the problems were with shim being buggy and needing fixing (which we've now done)
<stgraber> antarus: on the dhcp server side all you have to do is point to shim's .efi binary rather than pxelinux.0 (you'll likely want to vendor/platform check to only have that done for EFI machines) and on the tftp server side you need to have a directory with shim.efi, grub.efi and any required config.
<stgraber> I haven't tried this myself (well, I did but it was broken back then) but it's on my home todo list as I've got to rebuild my tftp server anyway (but I'm not home now so it'll have to wait until I'm back on the other continent)
<antarus> stgraber: good to hear someone got it working ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-29
<dmamd> hey, i'm having problems working with the ubiquity source, particularly with glade and the .ui files, i'm sure this has been reported before
<dmamd> the glade packages for 13.10 didn't work at all, i'm working with 12.04, but glade crashes due to a 'BadWindow' error when opening ubiquity.ui
<dmamd> i assume glade for gtk3, even though some of the .ui files target gtk2
<dmamd> any tips for setting up an environment to develop on ubiquity? is there a wiki page i missed?
<xnox> dmamd: there is a bug in glade, it's fixed in some releases by not others.
<xnox> dmamd: i believe it works on quantal, saucy and trusty.
<xnox> dmamd: you can try fetching glade from trusty are recompiling it on raring.
<xnox> dmamd: or i can push for an SRU for that, but didn't get around doing it.
<dmamd> xnox: ah ok, good to know that it's not something I'm doing wrong, I'm just making sure my system is updated first
<dmamd> ok i should go back to raring then
<dmamd> it doesn't work in saucy
<dmamd> hmm, i started over, with saucy, and now libgladepython.so is missing
<dmamd> which appears in /usr/lib/glade3 when glade-gtk2 is installed, but then there is an import issue
<dmamd> ok, yes, found all the bug reports, i think i need to just run trusty
<dmamd> thanks xnox
#ubuntu-installer 2014-12-23
<hugegreenbug> I have a problem with the debconf frontend. I'm tring to use it for a remastered ubuntu and it crashes when trying to install packages. It seems like that is due to the partitioner never being initiated. Is this a known issue/limitation to the debconf frontend? Thanks.
<cjwatson> Unlikely actually to have much to do with the debconf frontend itself, which is a pretty generic thing.  I suspect something else has gone wrong and the frontend is just the thing that happens to notice and crash.
<hugegreenbug> ok, i'll investigate further
<hugegreenbug> well, do you have any idea why the partitioner wouldn't launch from the debconf frontend, but it does from the others? If I check the ubi-partman plugin, I do not see a class for the Debconf frontend, but I do for the others.
<cjwatson> I think that's just plain not implemented
<cjwatson> Given that it's not needed for oem-config, which is the only use case where ubiquity's debconf frontend is actually supported
<hugegreenbug> ok, do how does one partition though the debconf frontend?
<hugegreenbug> ok
<hugegreenbug> i see
<hugegreenbug> thanks
<cjwatson> It's very likely not possible without significant (weeks at least) development.  If you need that maybe you should just use d-i?
<hugegreenbug> ok
<cjwatson> e.g. the installer used on Ubuntu server images
<cjwatson> ubiquity wraps various underlying bits of d-i and presents them in ways more suitable for its context; for the debconf frontend it would probably need to be taught to pass things through in a rather plainer kind of way, since it's unlikely to be possible to do anything much fancier in that frontend than the underlying code offers
<hugegreenbug> ok, i'll try out d-i
<cjwatson> FWIW I was initially confused in replying to you since "debconf frontend" is a specific thing that's a part of debconf, whereas you're actually talking about the ubiquity "debconf" frontend which is a different thing and part of ubiquity :-)
<hugegreenbug> sorry
<hugegreenbug> i wasn't clear
<cjwatson> Probably our fault for dodgy naming
<infinity> cjwatson: Dodgy naming never happens.
<infinity> *cough*core*cough*
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-22
<cyphermox> xnox_2016: did you manage to fix your issue with the partitioning for s390x after all?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-12-28
<xevious> Is there official (not community) documentation about how the current live/install ISO images are created?
<xevious> The community wiki has an article about building a live CD from scratch (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch), but this article implies that live-build started being used for 11.10 (http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/06/ubuntu-switched-to-hybrid-disc-images.html).
<xevious> cjwatson: You're the one they quoted in that article. Are you still using live-build to make the ISOs? Is there any documentation I can look over?
<xevious> cjwatson: I'm reading this now - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033458.html
<xevious> cjwatson: Is there a source repository with the Ubuntu Desktop live/install ISO configuration for live-build?
<cjwatson> xevious: It's in the livecd-rootfs package (these days it's run in Launchpad build jobs via launchpad-buildd), and the process is controlled by "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-cdimage".
<cjwatson> xevious: But I haven't operated this stuff for a year or two.
